# Close to an object, camera won't shoot



## Derek Zoolander (Dec 17, 2008)

I was on aperture priority earlier and I tried taking a photo close up to an ornament on our christmas tree but once I pressed half way to focus and then pressed down fully, the camera wouldn't shoot. Why is this?

It's a canon rebel xs.

Thank you!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 17, 2008)

Most newer AF camera's may be configured not to take a picture if it fails to focus on any point.

If you were shooting close ... I would suspect this is why.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 17, 2008)

dxqcanada said:


> Most newer AF camera's may be configured not to take a picture if it fails to focus on any point.
> 
> If you were shooting close ... I would suspect this is why.


That  would be it, you are trying to focus on something that is closer then the lens is able to focus on
Maybe take a step back and zoom in, to enjoy in focus pictures


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2008)

As TUX said, it's the minimum focusing distance of your lens most likely.  Check your users manual.  

It could also be available light, set apeture wide open, increase ISO if you are within the MFD.


----------



## inTempus (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm new to photography (2 whole days now) and I've found that my Canon 40D does this as well.  It will keep you from making noob mistakes.    Mine has saved me from some wasted storage space a couple of times.  :thumbup:


----------



## rdzmzda (Dec 17, 2008)

if u absolutely want to take the photo put your lens in mf and it will let u....but prolly wont be worth it...goodluck


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2008)

rdzmzda said:


> if u absolutely want to take the photo put your lens in mf and it will let u....but prolly wont be worth it...goodluck


That will not circumvent the designed minimum focusing distance of the lens. What it will produce is an out of focus shot. Better to back off and let the lens focus, then crop in post if necessary.


----------



## rdzmzda (Dec 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> That will not circumvent the designed minimum focusing distance of the lens. What it will produce is an out of focus shot. Better to back off and let the lens focus, then crop in post if necessary.


 
haha yes i agree thats why i said they wouldnt be happy with the shot


----------

